# another African ID!



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

Same background as the fish posted below, this guy is from an LFS and was labeled under "assorted Africans." He's 3 inches as well. Sorry for the poor photos.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3031/3028500671_62f0c03e41.jpg?v=0


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Metriaclima lombardoi.


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks! That would explain the aggression....


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

So, my LFS just told me that they are demasoni - how probable is that?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Very probable a LFS would say that. :wink: 
Definitely lombardoi.


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

METRIACLIMA LOMBARDOI

General Information

Scientific name: Metriaclima lombardoi (Maylandia may also be used, and Pseudotropheus is an older name still used occasionally)
Common name: Kenyi cichlid.
Maximum size: Males can reach a size of 6" on average, females should be about equal or slightly smaller when full grown.
Minimum tank size: 55USgal - as a species tank. Larger for mixed species.
Tank decor: Kenyi, being mbuna, need a rocky tank setup, with lots of caves and hiding places. Sand substrate is preferred for these fish, but gravel and similar substrates can be used. Take care if adding plants, as many will be eaten, and often uprooted. 
Temperature: 78 - 82Â°F
pH: 7.8 - 8.6
Water hardness: Very hard water is preferred.
Diet: Kenyi are herbivores, so a diet consisting mostly of vegetable and algae foods is best.
Temperment Kenyi are one of the most aggressive mbuna available. Unforunately, because of their pretty, blue juvenile colouring, they are also one of the most commonly available mbuna. Buyer beware! These cute little blue babies will grow into 6" monsters, typically taking over a tank and often terrorizing other inhabitants. Given the right size tank, with consideration to proper tankmates, they can be kept with others very successfully with limited aggression. 
Sexual differences: As juveniles, both sexes will be a bright blue with barring. As they mature, males transition from blue, to a golden yellow, with barring becoming very faint at most times. Females will stay blue. Be careful, though - often only the dominant male will change, and subdominant males can retain female colouring to prevent a beating from the king. 
Breeding: Kenyi are a very easy fish to breed, as long as proper conditions are maintained. Because of the male's aggressive male, its best to have four of five females to a single male. Provide plenty of hiding spots for females to seek out if they need a break from the male's attention. Kenyi are mouthbrooders, so the female will pick up the eggs and carry them in her mouth for a period of 24-30 days, until the young are ready to be released.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

earth intruder said:


> So, my LFS just told me that they are demasoni - how probable is that?


Very. I got my very first batch of _Pseudotropheus demasoni_ a few years back from an LFS who had them labeled as "Kenyi". They were under two inches and $2 a piece.

Mislabeling is very common.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah if this fish store couldnt even tell the difference, or know the knowledge, than i wouldnt be shopping at that particular fish store anymore :roll:


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

FishAreFriends said:


> Yeah if this fish store couldnt even tell the difference, or know the knowledge, than i wouldnt be shopping at that particular fish store anymore :roll:


Sometimes a less than knowledgeable LFS is good place to find deals, provided you are knowledgeable yourself.

Hence, 6 _Ps. demasoni_ for twelve bucks.


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

This place is by far the best store in the area... All of the Africans are jumbled together under "assorted" and identification is really difficult, but...it's the only store in the area whose fish don't look like they're about to keel over and die! They take good care of the fish, so they beat out every other freshwater store in the vicinity.


----------

